

YCLDN 29.09.11 Summary - mattslight
http://www.matthewslight.com/2011/09/30/ycldn-29-09-11/

======
mattslight

      * Scribbled entrance notices being thrashed out five minutes before first talker due to speak
      * Orderly British queue forming for mammoth order of pizza and beer (red stripe went down well)
      * Pre talk banter on why anybody still using PHP needs to exorcise the demon, install RVM and start using Ruby with HAML, SASS and Coffeescript.
      * @kzhu from Mint Digital when asked “What’s your market size? Surely only everybody has one fridge”, replying “everybody”
      * @giniji for hacking together SWYM.me, a buggy startup the day before and knowing that his search strings were chopping off the first characters. Uby on Rails.
      * @Harjeet for encouraging all hackers to apply well for YC and take the pilgrimage to Mountain View
      * Many a wannabe CEO on the prowl for the elusive CTO
      * Something special is happening in the East End of London right now. Where it will take us. Who knows.

